# Pecto $1 per a gallon sale coming up



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

An another forum, a member mentioned that a Petco employee said the $1 per a gallon sale (with petco pals card) starts March 29. So get ready to go grab your next 10-55g tank!
Wish the sale applied to 2.5 ad 5g.. would have no table/desk/counter space left if it did.. but alas sale only works on 10, 20 (long and high) 29, 40, and 55 gallon tanks.
Btw 10g is a great size or a giant or half giant (aka 'king' at petco) betta


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Petco is also hosting an Aquatics Sale April 1-3.
Source: I'm friends with the manager of my nearby store ;P


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

What does the aquatics sale cover? I mean, after we get out of that $1/gallon sale we would probably need some equipment  or is it live fish only?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes yes yes yesyesyesyesyes YESYESYES OMG YES!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm not sure entirely. I know it covers fish and plants. I went in late at night so I didn't have a chance to ask


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

20% off all tropical fish IIRC.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Ooh, I'm tempted to wait until then to get a new tank.
I just don't know if I'd have room for a 10 gallon. Tempted to take advantage of the current offer of getting $15 petco reward dollars for spending $50


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

...of course after I get a 20g off craigslist the sale starts lol. Oh well I got a better deal buying used than new.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

How often does this sale happen?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Once every quarter, so four times a year. It's not exactly at quarters. Usually once during Fall, then before Christmas, right after Christmas, and now during Spring are the rough times. Usually not during summer IIRC.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

whyyyyy must I be broke at the moment!? D:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

torileeann11 said:


> whyyyyy must I be broke at the moment!? D:


$ per a g sale usually goes on for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I wish I had more room and the ability to have more tanks in my dorm. Maybe I can convince my dad to get another tank over the summer if I get it up and running. We still have our 20-gallon tanks, but I would like to get a long tank to plant. I am thinking about getting my sister a 2.5 gallon and planting it.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> $ per a g sale usually goes on for 3-4 weeks.


I have to put every spare dollar into fixing up our new house so we can move in before I do anymore tanks.... I must prioritize.. but the temptation is real!


----------



## paulthepleco (Mar 24, 2016)

omg yes ive been needing a 20 gallon long bad and does anyone know if they make a 30 long thatd be even more sweet


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think they do. It's like 10, 20, 40, and 55 usually at Petco.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Petco only buys 10, 20 long and high, 40 breeders and 55's from Aqueon. They won't special order any other sizes from Aqueon. Aqueon makes many different sizes though, and if you want 30 longs you will have to look on facebook, craigslist, aquabid or a non-chain store that can special order it. http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/standard-aquariums.htm to look at all the sizes.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

They also sell the 29, which is just a taller 20 long.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

paulthepleco said:


> omg yes ive been needing a 20 gallon long bad and does anyone know if they make a 30 long thatd be even more sweet


Love your avatar, is that a photo you took of a fish you own? I had a leopard sailfin pleco for a while, but finally had to rehome him-by 13" my canister filter could not keep up with the poop and clogged a few times a week x.x.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Actually starts two days earlier on the 27th, according to this: https://i.imgur.com/P5pP7eH.jpg


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Picked up a 40 breeder today. Man those things are heavy. Ended up being $51+ since they charge tax on the regular price ($119.99).


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Are the hoods on sale too during the dollar per gallon?


----------



## KaelaByte (Nov 23, 2015)

ugh got all hyped for this then found out that alaska doesn't honor the sale due to shipping prices >< there go my upgrades to 10 gallon


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

charliegill110 said:


> Are the hoods on sale too during the dollar per gallon?


No, it's only the tank itself.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

kittenfish said:


> Picked up a 40 breeder today. Man those things are heavy. Ended up being $51+ since they charge tax on the regular price ($119.99).


That seems a bit off.. I don't think they're allowed to charge tax for $120 item when you are paying $40, it should be taxed for $40. I mentioned to my husband and he thought that was odd too, he looked up sales tax wiki.. apparently you state has a looooot more text on tax than other states. If you're on an Indian reservation you can get extra taxes...


----------



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm looking to upgrade my tank (have a 2.5, want a 10!) and I neeeed some kind of lid or hood (nosy cats). Is this a good deal since it's just an open tank? Hoods are expensive on their own. What do you guys think?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> That seems a bit off.. I don't think they're allowed to charge tax for $120 item when you are paying $40, it should be taxed for $40. I mentioned to my husband and he thought that was odd too, he looked up sales tax wiki.. apparently you state has a looooot more text on tax than other states. If you're on an Indian reservation you can get extra taxes...


Apparently it's allowed if the discount is sponsored by the manufacturer and the store receives compensation from them. My receipt shows 9.6% tax taken on 119.99 for a subtotal of 131.51, then the "pals mfg cpn" is applied, which subtracts 79.99. Final total was 51.52. I've seen people in several different states discuss this issue on a different forum. It may vary by store, state, or the cashier's mood...

But I also read that 40 breeders actually hold about 47 gallons, so it's not that much more than $1 per gallon. Haven't set mine up yet, waiting for my rack to come in the mail.



shmac said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my tank (have a 2.5, want a 10!) and I neeeed some kind of lid or hood (nosy cats). Is this a good deal since it's just an open tank? Hoods are expensive on their own. What do you guys think?


These are cheap and I think they look nicer than the black hoods: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Ugh! I need two more 10s so I can divide and get my girls out of thier dinky 2.5s, but I have to take the bus! See my dilemma? How on earth am I going to carry two home? 
I suppose I could make two trips. Gah!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> Ugh! I need two more 10s so I can divide and get my girls out of thier dinky 2.5s, but I have to take the bus! See my dilemma? How on earth am I going to carry two home?
> I suppose I could make two trips. Gah!!


One under each arm.. or get a dolly with good big wheels+ blanket/towel and bungee cords.
















dunno if a 10g would fit in these


----------



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

Alright, I caved! My little man has a new 10 gallon tank to look forward to! Unfortunately I can't set it up right now because I don't have an adequate filter for a 10 gal...nor do I have a test kit right now. :x Things to get over the course of the next few months. Test kit first!



kittenfish said:


> These are cheap and I think they look nicer than the black hoods: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790


Yes, that's perfect! Thank you! I haven't seen those in stores but perhaps I didn't see them because I didn't know to look for them!  Hopefully I'll be able to find one in-store so that I don't have to pay for shipping, hehe.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Ugh why are there no Petcos in Canada.... Or at least anywhere near me.. Why !?! Haha I'm jelly . What I'd spend in gas on a 4-5 hour drive to the States, I might as well buy a tank here for full price


----------



## angelfish58 (Mar 29, 2016)

*how long do i wait to put the angelfish in a new tank*

I'm setting up my new aquarium with gravel only and a few plants. i used reversed osmosis water. it is a 29 gallon tank. how long do i wait to put the angel fish in the aquarium?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> Ugh! I need two more 10s so I can divide and get my girls out of thier dinky 2.5s, but I have to take the bus! See my dilemma? How on earth am I going to carry two home?
> I suppose I could make two trips. Gah!!


You have any of those huge blue ikea bags? They fit a 10 gallon perfectly. It's what I used when I brought my 10 gallon home on the bus. One on each arm would be awkward but manageable.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

shmac said:


> Yes, that's perfect! Thank you! I haven't seen those in stores but perhaps I didn't see them because I didn't know to look for them!  Hopefully I'll be able to find one in-store so that I don't have to pay for shipping, hehe.


I've seen them at Petco, usually on one of the lower shelves in the tank aisle. They cost more but it's probably about the same after shipping. Drfostersmith occasionally does free shipping promotions as well. Or stock up on cat food for the free shipping on $49!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

angelfish58 said:


> I'm setting up my new aquarium with gravel only and a few plants. i used reversed osmosis water. it is a 29 gallon tank. how long do i wait to put the angel fish in the aquarium?


You should cycle the tank first which means having an ammonia source and a filter. You can do pure ammonia dosing to cycle, or use fish food, or raw fish shrimp 9last one sis most smelly/messy). It takes 2-3 month to cycle, if you have aged media from another filter (can take up to 1/3 at most) that will jump start a cycle and make it got a little quicker (can knock off 2-4 weeks for cycling).
You can do fish in cycling if you use Prime (dechlorinated and binds ammonia and nitrite), dose 2 drops per a gallon of prime every day, keep up with water changes too. Same deal 2-3 months.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So tempted to get a 20 long. I've always admired the physical look of it... I have everything to set it up... But my eyes are saying yes, and my heart is telling me no. Lol. I need help.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> So tempted to get a 20 long. I've always admired the physical look of it... I have everything to set it up... But my eyes are saying yes, and my heart is telling me no. Lol. I need help.


Same here exactly. My eyes and heart said yes but my wallet said no lol.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm going to get a 29 tomorrow for my axolotl. I'm bringing my oldest daughter to help me lift it. Not yet 100% post surgery  but I'm dragging myself out to get it.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

Going for a 20 long, after being wishy washy over a 15 or regular 20. I just love the 20 longs.Room on my dresser be d***ed! It will fit, it will just give me only 15 inches left over. The things that live there will have to find new homes!


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

I saw the sale signs at Petco the other day. Right away, I was looking at the 15-gallon tanks and imagining possibilities. My betta seems fine in his 5.5-gallon home, but I'd love to give him a more expansive and varied environment. I'd also have a much greater choice of equipment. With my 5.5-gallon, the Ecoxotic E-series is the only programmable light I've found that would fit properly. It seems like a great light, but it would be nice to have other choices. Unfortunately, I wouldn't trust my apartment's floors with a 15-gallon's weight.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

15 gallon tanks are not included in the sale, at least not according to the signs. My store did have them stacked up with the sale tanks though, so I guess it's worth asking about. A filled 15 gallon weighs less than many people, any floor should be able to hold it. I think it's only around 70+ gallons that you have to start worrying about the proper place to set it up.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

kittenfish said:


> 15 gallon tanks are not included in the sale, at least not according to the signs. My store did have them stacked up with the sale tanks though, so I guess it's worth asking about. A filled 15 gallon weighs less than many people, any floor should be able to hold it. I think it's only around 70+ gallons that you have to start worrying about the proper place to set it up.


Oh well, 20L would be better still (assuming they're included).

I was thinking more about the floor shifting in time and the tank not being level. But that probably wouldn't be as much of a problem right next to a wall. I'm thinking about moving next year, so that would be the ideal time for an upgrade.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

The email I just got says it's going on till the 7th and I have a ride over there tomorrow!
Plus they're doing 20% off fish, plants and inverts through Sunday.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Is a 10 heavy? I live 10-12 minutes walk away from Petco. I need a 10 for a future addition but hasn't gone to pick it up yet because I worry it's gonna be heavy ._. 

And darn, they just emailed me about the aquatics sale too. First they lure you in with the tank, and then they make you buy fish! ><


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

An empty 10 isn't heavy at all! You can definitely carry it.


----------



## shmac (Jan 17, 2016)

It might be a little annoying for a ten minute walk, but it's definitely not that heavy! 

The 20% off aquatics sale is making me wanna go grab a couple of live plants, though...this ain't good.


----------



## paulthepleco (Mar 24, 2016)

just picked up a 29 gallon ready to cycle it and have nice community tank!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank god my wallet is empty and I have no more room for more big tanks. Otherwise I'd grab another 10 gallon and divide it and get rid of two more of my small tanks.


----------



## JaydeDancer (Feb 27, 2016)

I was just wondering about this today! I purchased a 20g high about 4 years ago, and I have never used it. Now I'm thinking about getting a 20g long or a 29g tank for my setup at home and then I would sell the 20g high that I have never used.

Just got off the phone with my local store. The $1/gal sale ends here on May 22nd. I have plenty of time to save up a bit of money for a fancy new tank!


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

JaydeDancer said:


> Just got off the phone with my local store. The $1/gal sale ends here on May 22nd. I have plenty of time to save up a bit of money for a fancy new tank!


Weird, there national website says March 27- May 7. Includes 10, 20, 20L, 29, 40 and 55. They list April 1-3 add 20% off fish, plants and inverts.

I guess some stores can choose to extend it on their own. I'd double check if your going to wait until after May 7th though!

Exiting stuff! I'm off tomorrow to get my 20L. :-D


----------



## Mnbettafan (Oct 24, 2015)

noice. I'm gonna pick up a 20 for a gecko


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't know if anyone's mentioned hoods, but for a 10 gal, Walmart has a great hood without lights for $7.81, and a lighted hood for 10 gals for like $21.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

Drs foster and smith have hoods for a low price too, even including shipping.


----------

